# Vancouver Olympics



## Spencer100 (15 Jun 2006)

What do you think about cost to the CF for security at the 2010 games in Vancouver?  How will it effect operations?


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2006)

What are we deploying?
Who are we deploying?
How much will it the support cost?
Are we talking about full or incremental costs?
What portion will come directly from the DND budget?
What cost recovery mechanisms will be in place?
What will actually be the net cost to DND?


----------



## GAP (15 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> In all likelyhood.....
> 
> What are we deploying?
> Who are we deploying?    Lots
> ...


----------



## Spencer100 (15 Jun 2006)

Here is the CBC story

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/06/15/olympic-security.html


----------



## Bobbyoreo (15 Jun 2006)

Ill work for free....as long as I get tickets to the hockey games!!!


----------



## Lost_Warrior (15 Jun 2006)

This looks like the perfect role for Reservists to allow the government to test our worth for domestic deployments.


----------



## SoF (15 Jun 2006)

I'm totally up for the job ;D


----------



## Haggis (15 Jun 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> This looks like the perfect role for Reservists to allow the government to test our worth for domestic deployments.



+1



			
				Bobbyoreo said:
			
		

> as long as I get tickets to the hockey games!!!



+2



			
				Bobbyoreo said:
			
		

> Ill work for free....



-5.  Oh, well.......


----------



## GAP (15 Jun 2006)

Winnipeg....Operation Charging Bison
Vancouver...Operation  ?   (have fun kiddies!!)


----------



## Bobbyoreo (15 Jun 2006)

Winnipeg....Operation Charging Bison
Vancouver...Operation  ?   (have fun kiddies!!)


Operation Snatch Gold?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (15 Jun 2006)

Bobbyoreo said:
			
		

> Winnipeg....Operation Charging Bison
> Vancouver...Operation  ?   (have fun kiddies!!)
> 
> 
> Operation Snatch Gold?




 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nova_flush (18 Jun 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> This looks like the perfect role for Reservists to allow the government to test our worth for domestic deployments.



+2
I'm an Infantry reservist and this looks like a cool job .. I hope I get to be on TV.  :threat:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Jun 2006)

Sounds to me like your more worried about LCF and TV then getting the job done.  This is a serious operation and will require serious professionals.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jun 2006)

nova_flush said:
			
		

> +2
> I'm an Infantry reservist and this looks like a cool job .. I hope I get to be on TV.  :threat:



I'll be overhead watching........and laughing !!

 :


----------



## joonrooj (19 Jun 2006)

This sounds fairly cool, will it just be Reg. Force?
I didn't realize a governments army usually provided security for the Olympics.


----------



## Leonidio (19 Jun 2006)

Maybe they ment the Mp???


----------



## camochick (19 Jun 2006)

My dad did security for the '76 olympics when he was a young troop. He said he had a blast, but thats about as much as I got out of him. Hmmmmm I wonder what he's not telling me hehe..... >


----------



## BobDylan (19 Jun 2006)

Wow, that would be a sweet gig! ;D



			
				Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> This looks like the perfect role for Reservists to allow the government to test our worth for domestic deployments.



I'm with Lost_Warrior on this one.  If not all reservists, at least a good percentage should go (65?).


----------



## pbi (19 Jun 2006)

As a Res Inf Cpl I was in TF2 (2 CMBG) for OPGAMESCAN at the 76 Olympics. Our job was to guard the TF2 HQ facility, located at th Sigs/RCE armoury on the edge of Westmount. IIRC, most of the direct protection of athletes and events was done by LEAs and national security detalis from home countries. The CF provided a wide range of general support, special capabilities, and a QRF capability. Our training at Pet included sticks and shields and use of the hand-pump type CS sprayer, along with the usual rangework, etc. Once we deployed to Montreal, the HQ troops were quartered in the Marymount High School in Cote-des-Neiges. We worked twelve hour shifts, but when we were off it was great: it was summer in Montreal and we had money and free transit passes. I loved it.

Cheers


----------



## Bobbyoreo (19 Jun 2006)

"This sounds fairly cool, will it just be Reg. Force?
I didn't realize a governments army usually provided security for the Olympics."


Guess you missed Sept 11 and the last two Olympics. Most of the security is done by the host countries forces and police forces.


----------



## Yrys (19 Jun 2006)

I didn't miss 9/11 and the more security at the lasts Olympics,
but like joonrooj,

'' I didn't realize a governments army usually provided security for the Olympics.''

I thought the add security was done by police forces. I never saw anything
to make me thought about army getting a hand in it which, now that
I see that topic discuss here make just perfect sense.  :-[

And I'm sure all the people that I know (all civilians like me) are as ignorant 
as I was, a few hours ago only!

(many thanks to the person(s) that put the spell check on the post)


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Jun 2006)

The Italian Alpini Brigade I was in Kabul with redeployed home after their rotation, to immediately go on a one month operation providing security for the Turin games. They were the ones on TV with the funny hats with a single long feather.

Providing security in Vancouver will be a _huge_ operation for the CF.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (19 Jun 2006)

pbi, just curious but were you guys issued ammo?


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2006)

joonrooj said:
			
		

> This sounds fairly cool, will it just be Reg. Force?
> I didn't realize a governments army usually provided security for the Olympics.



Route monitoring, transportation hubs, parking areas, loading docks, access control points, perimeter patrols in remote sectors .... lots of tasks that won't actually be anywhere near the athletes or events.  That's why the presence of host nation military personnel seldom shows up on the coverage of the sporting events.


----------



## old medic (20 Jun 2006)

> I didn't realize a governments army usually provided security for the Olympics.



http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/sport/archives/2004/02/21/2003099659


> AP , ATHENS, GREECE
> Saturday, Feb 21, 2004,Page 20
> 
> A state legal board approved government plans to deploy thousands of Greek troops to provide security for the Athens Olympics, and NATO also pledged its help on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## pbi (20 Jun 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> pbi, just curious but were you guys issued ammo?



Yes: we each had a full mag on our FN's, with more ammo and CS stored inside the HQ. The mag was on, but you normally didn't put a round up. I only remembering chambering once, when we thought somebody was shooting at our foot patrol. IIRC it turned to be a local idiot randomly discharging a .22, but for a few minutes it was interesting.

Cheers


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

That really sounds interesting,I suppose  that was quite an experience.


----------



## pbi (20 Jun 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> That really sounds interesting,I suppose  that was quite an experience.



The incident or the partying in Montreal?

Cheers


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jun 2006)

pbi said:
			
		

> The incident or the partying in Montreal?



Don't confuse the poor kid pbi....


----------



## Leonidio (20 Jun 2006)

Id have to say the whole package..


----------



## theoldyoungguy (22 Jun 2006)

I hope i get to take part, as a reservist infanteer, and as a person who intends to be a police officer... I think it would be a damn good experience.


----------



## PteGDD (25 Feb 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/story/2006/06/15/bc_olympic-security20060615.html

Just an article I found regarding the 2010 Olympix.  I heard it could be as high as 20, 000 troops for domestic security needed.  Has anyone else found or heard about anything else about this?

PteG


----------



## dapaterson (25 Feb 2007)

Once decisions are made I'm certain the chain of command will inform people about tasks available.

Right now, no one knows what all will be required, where, when or for how long - anything you hear is all rumour and supposition.

One note, thought:  PBI:  By 1976, it was no longer the RCE; that designation was lost in the Hellyer years.  Though into the late 90s the stamps in the unit OR still read "3rd Field Engineer Regiment (M), RCE".  Now, of course, it's 34 CER, but that's a whole other topic...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Feb 2007)

Sounds like "Infantry first" will becoming prevalent again.


----------



## Dogboy (25 Feb 2007)

we just had a Gen. at our parade night, and he said something about us being deployed for the Olympics.
also think about it, lots of outdoor mountion venues. so lots of ground needing Eyes on it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Feb 2007)

You do realize nothing is fixed in this military.


----------



## bcbarman (3 Mar 2007)

Did'nt you get the last memo, we are all infantry, some of us just know how to drive large aroured vehicles as well (or boats, or planes, or kitchens, etc etc etc).  The job will be for everyone.  Last I checked, we are not ready, but watch and shoot.  There will be lots of postings going on in the near future to get it ready.

I for one am doing my best to be in the front of that, watch the news, should be some interesting talks in the parlement soon.


----------



## david_wright (12 Mar 2007)

Just a brief item of info:
The 2006 Commonwealth Games made extensive use of Reservists as well as full-time Australia Defence Force Personnel. Many of the reservists, such as myself, remained as reservists for a brief time, for others they became full-time temporarily. It cost a lot, it pretty much had to, and whilst there were some grumblings, no-one said it was over-the-top. My role was in medical support to the military component. It wasn't particularly busy, but as you can imagine the potential was enormous. That said, if anyone was seriously injured, they'd be taken to a civvie hospital. I imagine this would be the case in Vancouver.
Major sporting events are the perfect opportunity for attacks by whichever radical groups is flavour of the day. When all is said and done, the public demands assurance that their ticket buys them safety, security and perhaps most importantly, entertainment.
We didn't get to see much but the experience was unfortgettable.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (12 Mar 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> What are we deploying? who knows
> Who are we deploying? who knows
> How much will it the support cost? ???
> Are we talking about full or incremental costs? ???
> ...



If all goes as is supposed to security is the City of Vancouvers job, in turn the Provinces job that makes our attendance aid to the civil power, that garauntee's a couple things the cost belongs to the province (for asking us) but thi is a political world, the Feds will likely say foot half the bill, Salery wise, well it'd get paid anyway (if you use a regular BN or BGD) the largest costs come in incidentals, lodging, chow and stuuf like that (sounds like a good reason to stand up Chilliwack again and tell the RCMP to train elswhere) or the other side of the coin, can we as a nationafford not to secure an international event in or borders, 1 athlete gets clipped in a hostage situation and the CF wasnt there to provide that support weed be reading about it in the world news for years.


----------



## ZBM2 (17 Mar 2007)

Im with BobbyOreo(hockey!). I bet the Whistler event security HQ in Pemberton probably with the support elements in Squamish .It ll be a massive deployment. Definitely an opportunity to see all the Olympic events. I bet Map Recce is already started.  

VVV
Ex Coelis


----------



## Donut (17 Mar 2007)

I seriously doubt that the majority of CF members will see ANY of the olympic events.  They'll be guarding loading docks, watching gates, watching radar screens, manning OP's on hilltops, and sitting on 5-10 minutes NTM in the background, not standing around watching the games.


----------



## noneck (17 Mar 2007)

Paramedtech is right on the money. CF members just need to speak to those who were deployed for the G8 in Alberta, APEC in Vancouver or the Commonwealth Games for that matter to get an Idea of what tasks and roles the CF and Law Enforcement will fill during 2010.

As far as kicking the RCMP out of the PRTC in Chilliwack, that ain't going to happen. The base has been parceled off to a bunch of different organizations, with the RCMP taking the lions share. The CF still utilizes the facilities during the year and for summer training anyway. The base would be an excellent site for work up training or as a staging area for certain units to use during the olympic period .

Noneck


----------



## bison33 (17 Mar 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt that the majority of CF members will see ANY of the olympic events.  They'll be guarding loading docks, watching gates, watching radar screens, manning OP's on hilltops, and sitting on 5-10 minutes NTM in the background, not standing around watching the games.



 I'll have a birds eye view of everything......some days, I mean all days ;D, it pays to be in the Air Force.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Mar 2007)

The CF still utilizes the facilities during the year and for summer training anyway. The base would be an excellent site for work up training or as a staging area for certain units to use during the olympic period .

my poor grasp of diplomatic wording escapes me at times, that is what I meant, punt out the RCMP and other OGD's (aside from the Med Tech QL5 JIBC students of course it is a carreer course after all) for the duration and use it exatly as that a staging area, even if they set up a tent city for the period leading up to it, minor inconvienience to alot for a month or two then after the olympics everybody goes home and the base goes back to normal


----------



## Sf2 (17 Mar 2007)

> I'll have a birds eye view of everything......some days, I mean all days , it pays to be in the Air Force



not sure how good your view will be of the hockey game, considering its indoors.  i'd rather be on the ground thanks.


----------



## bison33 (18 Mar 2007)

SF2 said:
			
		

> not sure how good your view will be of the hockey game, considering its indoors.  i'd rather be on the ground thanks.



One of the pitfalls, granted, but I doubt many on the ground will have a view of the hockey games either. But either way, it's going to be a blast....boring most of the time but will beat being in Wainwright or wherever.


----------

